# Offshore Spouse (de facto) Visa Processing Times? (ie: how long did it take you?)



## Megera (May 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and it looks like there's a lot of great advice here!

My question is about the actual time it took you to get your visa approved (from the day you sent you application in/the day it was received by the processing office).

We're kind of going it alone up here and just wondering if things are looking positive for our visa/if things are getting close.

I'm applying for the de facto spouse visa (offshore). My application was received by the Australian High Commission in Ottawa (Canada) on March 20th, 2009 and I was assigned a case officer. On April 8th I received a letter requesting me to get my medical done and to send my passport in to my case officer. My medical was completed on April 22nd (I had to travel quite a ways to get it done as I live basically in the middle of nowhere). My medical information was received in Ottawa on April 29th and on May 7th I sent my passport to my case officer. 

Are we getting close? It's a good sign that they want my passport right?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Based on what has happened with some posters applications I'd reckon you're getting pretty close.

Each case is always going to be different and it can not only depend on an applicants situation but the CO - Scootergirl I think it is reported her CO went off on pregnancy leave! , but poor form for immi if they do not manage handovers well in such cases.

A couple of other posters have reported extremely quick grants of visas and essential thing is that applicants have the right evidence correctly presented - having the medical in and being requested for your passport I would take as a good sign.

Good Luck.


----------



## Megera (May 9, 2009)

Hi Wanderer,

Thanks for your reply! I'm definitely thinking "so far so good" since I wouldn't think they'd make me go for my medical if there was something obviously wrong and same with sending in my passport. My spouse is reluctant to get his hopes up paritially I think because we've had problems with Canadian immigration for him and also because gathering all the information was such a huge undertaking. It almost seemed impossible not to forget something!

Would it be possible to start a sticky thread so people could post their timelines (and edit as they go along)? Maybe one for the family sponsored people and one for the skilled worker applicants?


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

> Would it be possible to start a sticky thread so people could post their timelines (and edit as they go along)? Maybe one for the family sponsored people and one for the skilled worker applicants?


It is something we could try, if you think it would be helpful. Generally the spouse and defacto visas are approved in a fairly timely manner if the application is complete.

Skilled visas are taking much, much longer with the sagging economy and different regulations being brought in.


----------



## Megera (May 9, 2009)

Mike, I sent you a PM


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A sticky thread could be valuable but could also raise more doubts and queries too if someone has an application taking a lot longer.

A couple of posters have reported back on progress when the process has gone well and others when they have had a bit of a hurdle.

As I indicated, no one case is going to be identical, though similar and as Mike indicates, the partner type visas ought to be reasonably quick, getting all the info together probably more time consuming it would seem.

Perhaps, if people were prepared to put a summary post in their thread once the visa was granted and show dot point timeline along with anything pertinent as a hurdle, we could have a sticky thread referencing back to threads or at least the summary with a link to initial thread.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Another option, would be to add fields in people's profiles ie. the Visa the applying for, date application submitted, trade, CO assigned, etc.

The data could be displayed in people's profiles and in their posts automatically. 

Of course, entering this data would be optional. Also, not everyone here is interested in visas 

And if enough people participated, I could make a page that displays all the info for a quick reference. This wouldn't be so easy to implement and I would probably have to get someone to code the page.


----------



## Megera (May 9, 2009)

I'm definitely not thinking of making it a lot of work lol I just figured a sticky thread or two with people posting their timelines might be a good idea. I can see though why some people might get upset if their application is taking longer than others (I have to admit that I'm a wee bit jealous of all those people getting their visas in days/weeks!). It can be stated in the first post of the thread that everyone's application time is different (I hope most people realise that!).

There's always the option of people adding this sort of info in their signatures (if signatures are allowed?) and posters could be encouraged to add & update their info. 

Anyway  Just some thoughts (I hope I'm not being too overzealous as a new member!).


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually, I think it is a good idea. Adding extra fields is not so difficult. Whether people put them in or not would be up to themselves.

I agree it could be a bit disheartening if some people get their visas and not others. I have seen on another forum that people have been waiting over 600 days! 

If it was me I think would be just as happy with a rejection than waiting that long. Maybe immigration need to put some caps on how long an application can sit in the queue.


----------

